
Steve Jobs wanted Sony VAIOs to run OS X - vwilson
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/5/5380832/sony-vaio-apple-os-x-steve-jobs-meeting-report/
======
LinaLauneBaer
404\. Remove the last / from the URL.

